# Plugged Shotgun for Coyotes?



## chp.cheatham (Jun 8, 2017)

I know there is no magazine limit for rifles but do you have to use a plugged shotgun (3 shot) when coyote hunting?


----------



## JohnK (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't use a plug but I've never needed the extra capacity, unfortunately.


----------



## jakebuddy (Jun 9, 2017)

Nope​


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2017)

Plugged shotguns are only required for bird hunting. Anything else, as many as your mag will hold.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Plugged shotguns are only required for bird hunting. Anything else, as many as your mag will hold.



And all other game animals. 3 for everything except deer and bear


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 9, 2017)

No plugs for coyotes

"Plugged Shotguns: For hunting game animals other than deer and bear, shotguns shall be limited to a capacity of not more than 3 shells in the magazine and chamber combined. If a plug is necessary to so limit the capacity, the plug shall be of 1 piece and incapable of being removed from the loading end of the magazine."

"Game animals" means the following animals: bear, bobcat, deer, fox, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, sea turtles and their eggs, squirrel, cougar (Felis concolor), and all members of the families Alligatoridae and Crocodylidae.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 9, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> No plugs for coyotes
> 
> "Plugged Shotguns: For hunting game animals other than deer and bear, shotguns shall be limited to a capacity of not more than 3 shells in the magazine and chamber combined. If a plug is necessary to so limit the capacity, the plug shall be of 1 piece and incapable of being removed from the loading end of the magazine."
> 
> "Game animals" means the following animals: bear, bobcat, deer, fox, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, sea turtles and their eggs, squirrel, cougar (Felis concolor), and all members of the families Alligatoridae and Crocodylidae.




Pretty sure you can't shoot a Sea Turtle with a shotgun!  Had to be a product of copy paste haha.  If you can, do they taste like chicken?  Just kidding but that was to weird to not point out.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jun 13, 2017)

Weird that possum is on that game animal list, don't seem right does it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2017)

Beaudeane said:


> Weird that possum is on that game animal list, don't seem right does it?



Eat one and you will find out why they are protected.... Some of the best meat around!


----------



## chp.cheatham (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks. I installed a mag extension and if I can't kill em in 10 shots...I'm quitting.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 14, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Pretty sure you can't shoot a Sea Turtle with a shotgun!  Had to be a product of copy paste haha.  If you can, do they taste like chicken?  Just kidding but that was to weird to not point out.



Nope, they are in fact game animals along with cougars.  However, another law (27-3-15) shows a closed season for sea turtles (+eggs) and cougars all year.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Jul 8, 2017)

No one mentions turkeys but to my knowledge there is no mag limitation on them as well. Just migratory birds.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 8, 2017)

I've been checked while turkey hunting and he checked my shotgun for capacity.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I assumed turkey are a classifation of their 
Own. I know that they aren't migratory even though they like to travel to our bordering lease much more than ours!


----------



## JohnK (Jul 10, 2017)

chp.cheatham said:


> Thanks. I installed a mag extension and if I can't kill em in 10 shots...I'm quitting.



Main thing is to pattern different loads and chokes at 40 yards and be sure you're shooting to point of aim. I have red dot sights on mine because they were way off. If your pattern is sparse or off a yard or two you may not end up with a yote regardless of how many rounds you have available.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2017)

I think private land you are good to go with as many buckshot or whatever you choose and can fit.............if on a WMA, Coyotes are incidental take like hogs. Gotta use the weapon for particular season in progress. Small game will be a shotgun plugged to max cap of 3. If you get checked with a shotgun, capacity will be part of it.

You can be shooting them right now with whatever you want on private land.........hogs too. AND at night. Man I need me some private land


----------



## kiltman (Aug 10, 2017)

3 shells only for Turkey.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 12, 2017)

Coyotes are not game animals, therefore no plug necessary; 

SPECIAL FIREARM RESTRICTIONS
• Plugged Shotguns: For hunting game animals other than deer and bear, shotguns shall be limited to a capacity of not more than 3 shells in the magazine and chamber combined. If a plug is necessary to so limit the capacity, the plug shall be of 1 piece and incapable of being removed from the loading end of the magazine.


----------

